# cables



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

I AM just wondering what you guys do with your used cable .. We do alot of drain cleaning and after a while our cable gets flimsy and I end up buying new cable and I throw the used cable away..

but i was thinking to sell it ..Do you sell your use cable or throw it away? I know cable is so expensive and I was thinking of selling it and buy my new cable with the money..:blink::thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Who would buy a worn out cable except the scrap yard?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I turn mine in to the scrap yard when I need to make a trip there for my brass or aluminum.


Yeah, who wants a worn out cable ???


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Who would buy a worn out cable except the scrap yard?


 T
hats what I do .. but I see ppl selling used cable on craigslist all the time..


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

TROJAN WORLDWIDE 
KEEPS 5 OR 6 55 GALLON STEEL DRUMS TO PUT ALL OUR OLD CABLE
INTO FROM ALL THE SEWER MACHINES WE WORK ON
ABOUT ONCE EVERY TWO MONTHS OR SO A LOCAL SCRAP YARD COMES BY
TO WEIGH OUR SCRAP AND PAYS TROJAN FOR IT ! :thumbup:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I only use maybe 1 per yr so I put it in old tire at christmas time put it in my boat.On the way to lake I pick up unsold xmas trees from a lot and tie them to the tire drop in lake ,CRAPPIE hole !!


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Who would buy a worn out cable except the scrap yard?


Andy the Ack won't know the diff. Lowers his overhead and helps him compete.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> Andy the Ack won't know the diff. Lowers his overhead and helps him compete.


 Thats what I was thinking .. Maybe for someone starting out or that doesn't do alot of drain cleaning .because nothing is really wrong with the cable just flimsy....NO KINKS ON THE CABLE... I'M THE BEST DRAIN CLEANER IN THE WORLD :thumbsup:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

We just scrap ours. I Usually take a few feet that is good off of the smaller ones. I use this for floor drains, Or tub drains You will be surprised at how handy a 5 foot piece of 3/8 cable is


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Throw it in concrete instead of rebar.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dumpster


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ridgid makes male and female ends for there cables that you weld on to the cable.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

I usually crap it


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If it is kinked and wavey I scrap it. If its just too limber I save it for the jobs where a well broken in cable is needed.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I was told by the counter guy at supply house to keep my cable oiled with snake oil. What's the purpose of doing this? And every ow often d I need to do this?


----------



## High-plumbing (Jan 8, 2012)

Keep it from rusting and smelling nice. The snake oil cap leaks so it spills all over your truck and you have to buy another. Drain your drum when your done. A little wd 40 does not hurt


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We been using used motor oil to oil our main line cables. Do it about every other month. Sink line cables see enough oil and grease from the sinklines.


----------

